# Wireless router and Wired router conflict problem



## Da Mail Man (Sep 24, 2014)

Greetings All,

....Have an unusual problem here. I acquired a Roku 3 that I unfortunately have to run wireless to access the net. What I have is this in the way of connections;

1. broadband cable modem
2. linksys 4 port WIRED router
3. linksys 4 port WIRELESS router
4. eight (8) port generic "switch"

A...cat 5 from cable modem>to WAN port on WIRED router.
B...cat 5 from WIRED router port>to port on switch
C...cat 5 cables from two (2) ports on switch>to two(2) computers
D...cat 5 cable from WIRED router>to INTERNET port on WIRELESS router
E...NOTE -I have even attempted to use the "uplink" port on the WIRED router to connect the WIRELESS router to but, get the 
    same results.


...When I connect up the WIRELESS router to the WIRED router as above, my internet connection to the two (2) computers through the switch will "fall off" at least 4x's a minute (the wireless router is used only for the Roku 3 unit). If I disconnect the WIRELESS router from the WIRED router, the internet connection is solid to the two (2) computers. (I had no choice to incorporate an eight (8) port switch because I ran out of cable length!  

...I have tested BOTH the WIRELESS and the WIRED routers directly to the cable model and they work fine. but, have problems as above when connected together! WHY IS THAT?


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Sep 24, 2014)

Did you disable the DHCP server on one router? If you didn't, you're going to get IP conflicts. I'm assuming you want the world router as your primary, so disable the DHCP server on the wireless router.


----------



## Da Mail Man (Sep 24, 2014)

*Thanks for the reply!*

_*CAPS ARE NOT YELLING BUT, ONLY SERVE TO SEGREGATE PORTIONS OF THE REPLIES AND ANSWERS*_

Did you disable the DHCP server on one router? 
*WHICH ONE? THE WIRED ROUTER THAT FEEDS EVERYTHING OR THE WIRELESS ROUTER THAT ONLY FEEDS THE ROKU BOX?*

If you didn't, you're going to get IP conflicts.
*I HAD A FEELING THAT THERE WAS SOME CONFLICT BUT, DID NOT KNOW HOW TO RESOLVE IT OR, EVEN IF IT COULD BE RESOLVED.*

 I'm assuming you want the world router
*"WORLD ROUTER"? DID YOU MEAN WIRED ROUTER?*

 as your primary,
*YES*

so disable the DHCP server on the wireless router. 
*OK - WILL LOOK FOR IT AND WILL ADVISE!*


----------



## Geoff (Sep 24, 2014)

I would connect the wired router to the LAN port on your wireless router, and then set up your wireless router to just operate as an access point.  This way you wont double NAT and won't have multiple DHCP servers, and you could access all devices on your LAN regardless of being wired or wireless.


----------



## Da Mail Man (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks for the reply!

1)...Should I run a cat5 from the "UPLINK" PORT of the WIRED router to the "INTERNET" PORT of the WIRELESS router?

2)...Should I run a cat5 from the "UPLINK" PORT of the WIRED router to the any unused PORT on the PORT of the WIRELESS router? (somehow I don't think that will work!).

3)...Should I run a cat5 an unused port of the WIRED router to the INTERNET port of the WIRELESS router. (seems a bit more logical to me).


----------



## johnb35 (Sep 24, 2014)

You don't have it setup correctly.  Do not use the internet port on the wireless router.  Connect the cable from the wired router to an lan port on the wireless router.  Disable DHCP on the wireless router.  This configuration will allow the wired router to handle all internal IP addresses, thus not causing IP conflict.


----------



## Da Mail Man (Sep 24, 2014)

*thanks for the reply!*

You don't have it setup correctly. 
*PAR FOR THE COURSE!*

Do not use the internet port on the wireless router. 
*OK, I WILL NOT.*

Connect the cable from the wired router
*THAT IS ALL WELL AND GOOD BUT, REGARDING THE CABLE "FROM THE WIRED ROUTER" YOU MENTIONED, CONNECT TO WHERE ON THE WIRED ROUTER?...THE "UPLINK" PORT ON THE WIRED ROUTER?...THE LAN PORT OF THE WIRED ROUTER?*

to an lan port on the wireless router. 
*THIS PART I "GOTS" *

Disable DHCP on the wireless router. 
*I WILL SET THE ROUTER BACK TO IT'S FACTORY DEFAULTS AND START OVER.*

This configuration will allow the wired router to handle all internal IP addresses, thus not causing IP conflict.


----------



## johnb35 (Sep 24, 2014)

Not from the uplink port, I don't think you can use it without using a crossover cable.  You have to use a regular lan port on the wired router to lan port on the wireless router.  Do you have any open ports on the wired router?  If not, then you can use the switch, just connect a cable from switch to wireless router.


----------



## Da Mail Man (Sep 24, 2014)

Not from the uplink port, I don't think you can use it without using a crossover cable. You have to use a regular lan port on the wired router to lan port on the wireless router. Do you have any open ports on the wired router? If not, then you can use the switch, just connect a cable from switch to wireless router. 
*
********************

......The way my mind sees it is this; connecting a cat5 cable from the WIRED router lan port then, connecting the other end of that cat5 cable to the internet port on the WIRELESS router.

......My thinking is that the *WIRELESS router *is an "access point" so-to-speak for wireless devices that wish internet access....Access to this WIRELESS router is made through/by the antenna into the unit. Then, that access is achieved internally (of course) and piped out through the INTERNET PORT of that very same WIRELESS router through another cat5 cable to a lan port on the WIRED ROUTER which stands between all my devices and the internet/cable modem.

...Yes, i have 2 open lan ports on the WIRED router and 4 open lan ports (which i do not want to use) on the WIRELESS router.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 24, 2014)

Da Mail Man said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> 1)...Should I run a cat5 from the "UPLINK" PORT of the WIRED router to the "INTERNET" PORT of the WIRELESS router?
> 
> ...


You want to run an ethernet cable from a free port on the wired router, to a free port on your wireless router, not the internet port.  Then configure the wireless router to act as an access point instead of a router.  Think of this configuration as the same as a switch, but wireless.

This is why it's not a good idea to have two routers in a home network, it just causes issues.  Ideally, it would go modem > wireless router > switch.


----------



## Da Mail Man (Sep 24, 2014)

You want to run an ethernet cable from a free port on the wired router, to a free port on your wireless router, not the internet port. 
*OK - I WILL GIVE THAT A TRY.*

Then configure the wireless router to act as an access point instead of a router. 
*OK, YOU SAID IT NOW HOW DO I DO THAT?[/B]

Think of this configuration as the same as a switch, but wireless.
THAT IS WHAT I AM DOING OR AT LEAST TRYING TO DO.

This is why it's not a good idea to have two routers in a home network, it just causes issues. Ideally, it would go modem > wireless router > switch. 
HOWEVER, HAVING BEEN ABLE TO "ACQUIRE ACCESS AND DECRYPTION" TO WPA ENCRYPTION (MY OWN STUFF), I WOULD WANT AS MUCH "STUFF" BETWEEN THAT WIRELESS ROUTER AND THE WIRED ROUTER. I DO HAVE AN 8-PORT SWITCH (WIRED LAN>8 PORT SWITCH> TWO COMPUTERS).
*


----------



## Geoff (Sep 24, 2014)

Da Mail Man said:


> You want to run an ethernet cable from a free port on the wired router, to a free port on your wireless router, not the internet port.
> *OK - I WILL GIVE THAT A TRY.*
> 
> Then configure the wireless router to act as an access point instead of a router.
> ...


*
Do you know the IP of your wireless router?  If not, connect to it wirelessly and look at your default gateway on the client under the network status, then type that into a browser to access the web interface and look for a setting to change the wireless mode to an access point.

So you were able to crack WPA, but what about WPA2?  If you want to isolate your wireless traffic from your wired traffic, there are better ways to do it.  You can setup access rules on your router, use VLANS, etc.*


----------



## Da Mail Man (Sep 24, 2014)

Do you know the IP of your wireless router? If not, connect to it wirelessly and look at your default gateway on the client under the network status, then type that into a browser to access the web interface and look for a setting to change the wireless mode to an access point.
*I AM AWARE AS TO HOW TO GET INTO THE ROUTERS CONFIG PAGE VIA WEB BROWSER. I DO SEE A SETTING THAT GIVES ME THE CHOICE TO SET UNIT UP AS A ROUTER OR GATEWAY - WHICH ONE SHOULD I USE?*

So you were able to crack WPA, but what about WPA2? 
*YES - BOTH. TOOK A BIT OF TIME TO LEARN SOME "STUFF" BUT, I HAVE DONE IT MORE THAN ONCE JUST AS A CHALLENGE.*

If you want to isolate your wireless traffic from your wired traffic, there are better ways to do it. You can setup access rules on your router, use VLANS, etc. 
*WHAT I WANT IS TO HAVE THE WIRELESS ROUTER HANDLE JUST THE ROKU 3 DEVICE AND NOTHING ELSE. I WANT THE WIRED ROUTER TO HANDLE ANY DIRECTLY CONNECTED COMPUTERS.*

*I JUST SET THE WIRELESS ROUTER BACK TO DEFAULTS WITH NO ENCRYPTION PASSWORD AND CONNECTED DIRECTLY TO TEH CABLE MODEM AND ALL IS WELL.*


----------



## Geoff (Sep 25, 2014)

Da Mail Man said:


> Do you know the IP of your wireless router? If not, connect to it wirelessly and look at your default gateway on the client under the network status, then type that into a browser to access the web interface and look for a setting to change the wireless mode to an access point.
> *I AM AWARE AS TO HOW TO GET INTO THE ROUTERS CONFIG PAGE VIA WEB BROWSER. I DO SEE A SETTING THAT GIVES ME THE CHOICE TO SET UNIT UP AS A ROUTER OR GATEWAY - WHICH ONE SHOULD I USE?*
> 
> So you were able to crack WPA, but what about WPA2?
> ...


I would not leave your wireless network unencrypted, especially if you live in anyplace other than the middle of nowhere.  I'm also curious how you cracked WPA2, do you mean you figured out the password to the network?  Or you were actually able to sniff and decrypt the packets sent over WPA2?


----------



## Da Mail Man (Sep 25, 2014)

I would not leave your wireless network unencrypted, especially if you live in anyplace other than the middle of nowhere.
*ABSOLUTELY NO NEED TO TELL ME THAT AS I AM VERY WELL AWARE THE "WAYS' ACCESS CAN BE "ACQUIRED".*

 I'm also curious how you cracked WPA2, do you mean you figured out the password to the network? Or you were actually able to sniff and decrypt the packets sent over WPA2? 
*I HAVE DONE BOTH BUT, THIS IS NOT THE PLACE AS IT COULD BE EASILY MISCONSTRUED AS SOMETHING OTHER THAN TESTING NETWORK SECURITY.*

*MY ISSUES ARE GETTING MY DAMNED ROUTERS TO "HOLD HANDS AND PLAY NICE" WHICH, I WILL START FROM SCRATCH TOMORROW AFTERNOON BEFORE I SLEDGEHAMMER IT..*


----------



## Cromewell (Sep 25, 2014)

Oh my. This is immensely hard to read. You can use the 





> tag to quote previous responses. I don't know about anyone else, but it makes it a lot easier for me to follow.
> 
> 
> Da Mail Man said:
> ...


----------



## Da Mail Man (Sep 25, 2014)

Oh my. This is immensely hard to read. You can use the 





> tag to quote previous responses. I don't know about anyone else, but it makes it a lot easier for me to follow.
> *I SEE - SORRY YOU ARE HAVING DIFFICULTIES.*
> 
> So long as you connect to the "LAN" ports gateway or router mode should be fine. Technically, it's router mode you want but for your purposes either mode is fine. If you use the uplink, or WAN port if labelled that way, in Router mode it'll let you segment your networks. No problem, but it's a slightly more involved setup.
> ...


----------



## Da Mail Man (Sep 25, 2014)

*...UPDATE;*

..Ok, started out this afternoon with writing down most of the wireless routers' settings with only one change - *I CHANGED THE ROUTER IP ADDRESS* to another address/number. So far, all appears to be working with no anomalies...WILL ADVISE.

..*I wish to take this time to thank all those contributors *in this PITA situation. Now, just wait till I attempt to hook up a wireless print server that has been sitting in a box brand new for 3-5 years!..


----------



## Geoff (Sep 25, 2014)

Da Mail Man said:


> *...UPDATE;*
> 
> ..Ok, started out this afternoon with writing down most of the wireless routers' settings with only one change - *I CHANGED THE ROUTER IP ADDRESS* to another address/number. So far, all appears to be working with no anomalies...WILL ADVISE.
> 
> ..*I wish to take this time to thank all those contributors *in this PITA situation. Now, just wait till I attempt to hook up a wireless print server that has been sitting in a box brand new for 3-5 years!..


You could also upgrade your router, to say an Asus AC-68U.  Then you could have your wireless network which is kept separate from your LAN using the guest network feature (built-in feature), they have built in USB 3.0 ports for printers or external hard drives, and it gives you the best wireless performance of 802.11ac and 1Gbps wired ports.  It would then go modem > wireless router > switch, which would simplify your network dramatically.


----------



## Da Mail Man (Sep 26, 2014)

...I just looked at that router---WOW, damned expensive however, way beyond my current needs.


----------



## Cromewell (Sep 27, 2014)

Da Mail Man said:


> *...UPDATE;*
> 
> ..Ok, started out this afternoon with writing down most of the wireless routers' settings with only one change - *I CHANGED THE ROUTER IP ADDRESS* to another address/number. So far, all appears to be working with no anomalies...WILL ADVISE.
> 
> ..*I wish to take this time to thank all those contributors *in this PITA situation. Now, just wait till I attempt to hook up a wireless print server that has been sitting in a box brand new for 3-5 years!..



You're right, changing the default IP address is a required step. I forgot to include it in the general directions posted earlier.

Adding the print server hopefully won't be too bad. Depends on what kind it is.


----------



## Da Mail Man (Sep 27, 2014)

You're right, changing the default IP address is a required step.
*I FIGURED I HAD NOTHING TO LOOSE AT THAT POINT - SO I DID IT.*

I forgot to include it in the general directions posted earlier.
*GRIN*

Adding the print server hopefully won't be too bad. Depends on what kind it is.
*WILL TRY THAT TOMORROW MORNING SOME TIME. WILL "ADD" IT TO THE WIRED ROUTER. IT IS A D-LINK PRINT SERVER. SORTA GETTING TIRED OF COPYING THINGS TO A FLASH DRIVE AND THEN FIRING UP ANOTHER COMPUTER CONNECTED TO A PRINTER JUST TO PRINT SOMETHING.*


----------



## Da Mail Man (Sep 27, 2014)

*NEW! Issues involving d-link print server hook up.*

Greetings All,

*Replies in caps from me are NOT yelling but, serve only to segregate parts of the replies/answers.

...Told ya I would be back! running win xp pro, usb laser printer, *D-Link DP-300U print server*.

...Started hooking up the print server as above and made sure that the printer had "share this printer, etc" checked....

1) USB printer cable>USB port on print serve.,
2) cat5 to LAN port on WIRED 4-port router.
3) power connected and unit does self-test.

..Following the directions, the directions indicate to; 

1)...right click on "Network Places" > 

2)..."properties" >

3)...double L click on "Network Connection associated with my network adapter" >

4)...click on "Internet protocol (TCP/IP)" >and select "properties" >.

5)...select "use the following IP address" > typed in:192.168.1.52 , subnet mask:255.255.255.0 and then clicked "OK".

6)...i went back to the same "open window" and hit"ok" (HERE IS WHERE THE PROBLEM STARTS!

Whereas, when I started, I had internet access with my computer nearest my printer (the one i am using to do all this) but now, with that computer, I DO NOT. The directions indicated that I should type in 192.168.1.10 into the browser (firefox) but, it goes nowhere (same issue I had years ago). Right here I an stuck! I cannot get to the Print Server set up page and even if i did, having changed the TCP/IP as listed above, i believe I will have no internet access when all is said and done.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 27, 2014)

It sounds like you need to set up the print server, and 192.168.1.10 is the default IP.  If your network is not using a 192.168.1.x address, then it will not work with a router between the two devices as they are using a different subnet.

Connect an ethernet cable directly from your computer to the print server, using the address information you mentioned earlier, and it should work.  Then change it to an available IP on your network.  

Before we tell you how to do that, go back to DHCP on your desktop and let us know what the IP address, subnet mask, and gateway are.


----------



## Da Mail Man (Sep 27, 2014)

**Thanks for the reply!*

It sounds like you need to set up the print server, and 192.168.1.10 is the default IP. 
*I WAS JUST GOING TO ALTER BOTH ROUTERS' IP ADDRESSES. i FOUND OUT THAT FIREFOX FOR SOME REASON THIS TIME, DIDN'T WANT TO DO "SQUAT" AND, THAT THAT THE IP THE DIRECTIONS WANTED ME TO TYPE IN OPENED THE ROUTERS' SET UP PAGE!..UGH!*

If your network is not using a 192.168.1.x address, then it will not work with a router between the two devices as they are using a different subnet.
*BOTH SUBNETS ARE 255.ETC ETC.* 

Connect an ethernet cable directly from your computer to the print server, 
*I JUST REMEMBERED THAT THE PRINTER IS ALREADY CONNECTED TO THE COMPUTER PRINTER PORT!..LET ME UN-DO THAT CONNECTION. HOWEVER, WHAT GOOD WILL YOUR DIRECTION DO IN THIS CASE?
*
using the address information you mentioned earlier, and it should work.
*DID YOU READ HOW FAR I GOT (IN RED)?*

Then change it to an available IP on your network.
*???????*

Before we tell you how to do that, go back to DHCP on your desktop and let us know what the IP address, subnet mask, and gateway are. 
*??????...LET ME CHANGE THE IP ON BOTH ROUTERS FIRST SO THAT THERE WILL BE NO CONFLICT WITH THE IP THE DIRECTIONS WANT ME TO ENTER.*


----------



## Geoff (Sep 27, 2014)

Da Mail Man said:


> If your network is not using a 192.168.1.x address, then it will not work with a router between the two devices as they are using a different subnet.
> *BOTH SUBNETS ARE 255.ETC ETC.*


The subnet mask may be the same, but the network isn't.  For instance, if your print server and PC are set with a static 192.168.1.xx 255.255.255.0 address, and your router is using a 192.168.0.xx 255.255.255.0 address, it won't work.



> Connect an ethernet cable directly from your computer to the print server,
> *I JUST REMEMBERED THAT THE PRINTER IS ALREADY CONNECTED TO THE COMPUTER PRINTER PORT!..LET ME UN-DO THAT CONNECTION. HOWEVER, WHAT GOOD WILL YOUR DIRECTION DO IN THIS CASE?*


*
It should be printer > print server > router.  How is your PC also connected to the printer?  

By connecting your computer directly to the print server, it will only force you to change the IP address of your computer, and not touch the network configuration on your router.




??????...LET ME CHANGE THE IP ON BOTH ROUTERS FIRST SO THAT THERE WILL BE NO CONFLICT WITH THE IP THE DIRECTIONS WANT ME TO ENTER.

Click to expand...

You're just creating more work for yourself, and you risk breaking your network.  Just connect your PC directly to your print server with the static IP the manual tells you to use, then change the print server to use the correct network which your router is already setup to use.*


----------



## Da Mail Man (Sep 27, 2014)

The subnet mask may be the same, but the network isn't. For instance, if your print server and PC are set with a static 192.168.1.xx 255.255.255.0 address, and your router is using a 192.168.0.xx 255.255.255.0 address, it won't work.
* GEEZ, THIS IS STARTING TO STRESS ME A BIT!*

******************

It should be printer > print server > router. How is your PC also connected to the printer?
*UP UNTIL 5 MIN AGO, THE PRINTER WAS CONNECTED VIA PRINTER PORT DIRECTLY INTO A PC. I UN-DID THAT CONNECTION AND NOW IT IS AS FOLLOWS - USB PRINTER>USB PORT ON PRINT SERVER>CAT5 FROM PRINT SERVER>LAN PORT ON WIRED ROUTER (I HAVE KILLED THE POWER ON THE WIRELESS ROUTER FOR THE TIME BEING).*

By connecting your computer directly to the print server, it will only force you to change the IP address of your computer, and not touch the network configuration on your router.
*ALL COMPUTERS WILL REMAIN OFF EXCEPT THE ONE IN ANOTHER ROOM WHICH I AM USING AT PRESENT. I CANNOT HAVE/LEAVE ANOTHER COMPUTER ON AND "FUNNEL" A PRINT REQUEST THROUGH IT. WHAT I SEEK IS FOR A PRINT REQUEST TO THE PRINTER TO COME FROM THIS COMPUTER WHICH IS IN ANOTHER ROOM.*

***********************

You're just creating more work for yourself, and you risk breaking your network. Just connect your PC directly to your print server with the static IP the manual tells you to use, then change the print server to use the correct network which your router is already setup to use. 
*AS ABOVE - COMPUTER IN USE IS IN ANOTHER ROOM (THIS ONE) AND ALL OTHERS MUST REMAIN OFF".*


----------



## Da Mail Man (Sep 27, 2014)

......Anyone?


----------



## Geoff (Sep 27, 2014)

I can see the misunderstanding.  I'm not talking about leaving the printer connected to your computer, what I'm saying is you initially connect your computer to the print server so you can reconfigure the print server.  When I say reconfigure, I mean go to the web interface after the two devices are connected using the IP configuration in the print server manual, then change the IP address to another IP that is available on your network.  To determine this, set your computer to DHCP, look at the gateway under the network status, and there's a good bet you can use the IP one or two above it, i.e. 192.168.0.5.


----------



## Da Mail Man (Sep 28, 2014)

THE MANUAL:

*ftp://support.dlink.co.in/print_server/DP-300U/manual/DP-300U_B2_Manual_1.12(ww).pdf*

I can see the misunderstanding. 
*GRIN*

I'm not talking about leaving the printer connected to your computer, what I'm saying is you initially connect your computer to the print server so you can reconfigure the print server. 
*OK*

When I say reconfigure, I mean go to the web interface after the two devices are connected
*I HAVE A PRINTER CABLE GOING FROM PRINT SERVER (LPT1 LABELED PORT) ON THE PRINT SERVER TO THE PRINTER PORT ON THE COMPUTER. ACCORDING TO THE MANUAL. THE ACCESS IS 192.168.0.10 AS DEFAULT CONFIG PAGE FOR THE PRINT SERVER WHICH DISPLAYS NOTHING. REMEMBER ALSO THAT I CHANGED TEH TCP/IP SETTINGS TO 192.168.0.52 SUBNET MASK 255.255.255.0 *

using the IP configuration in the print server manual,
*LET ME SAY THIS, WHEN I DID WHAT THEY SUGGESTED (tcp/ip), I LOST NET ACCESS UNLESS I SET THE IP CONFIGURATION THE DIRECTIONS WANT ME TO AND THEN SET THEM BACK.*

 then change the IP address to another IP that is available on your network.
*THE MORE I READ THE MORE I GET CONFUSED...I WILL MAKE THE CONNECTIONS AS SUGGESTED, CHANGE THE TCP/IP SETTINGS AS I MENTIONED EARLIER, I HAVE ALREADY CHANGED THE IP ADDRESS OF THE ROUTER TO SOMETHING "WAY OUT THERE".*

 To determine this, set your computer to DHCP, 
*????????..I BELIEVE IT IS SET THAT WAY NOW AND FUNNY THING, I WAS TOLD EARLIER WHEN GETTING THE 2 ROUTERS TO "PLAY NICE" TO DISABLE IT BUT, IT IS STILL "UP".*

look at the gateway under the network status,
*ENGLISH - SPEAK ENGLISH!..LOL*

 and there's a good bet you can use the IP one or two above it, i.e. 192.168.0.5.


----------



## Da Mail Man (Sep 28, 2014)

......A thought:

...The print server (ps) _came with a disc_ and not sure what is on it. It would seem to me that I should still be able to configure the "ps" as I have been or instructed to do so.

...However, since that isn't working out too well, I will install the disc (around noon eastern time). FURTHER, I WONDER IF IT WOULD BE ADVANTAGEOUS TO UNINSTALL THE PRINTER ALTHOUGH, BEING THAT I MAY NT BE ABLE TO BECAUSE OF THE DRIVERS.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 28, 2014)

Da Mail Man said:


> THE MANUAL:
> 
> *ftp://support.dlink.co.in/print_server/DP-300U/manual/DP-300U_B2_Manual_1.12(ww).pdf*
> 
> ...


It won't work unless you are connected directly to the print server with an ethernet cable, or you change your router IP and DHCP pool.


----------



## Da Mail Man (Sep 28, 2014)

It won't work unless you are connected directly to the print server with an ethernet cable, or you change your router IP and DHCP pool.

*******************************

*I WILL RE-ATTEMPT THE ETHERNET CABLE (CAT5) SHORTLY.*


----------



## Da Mail Man (Sep 28, 2014)

....Well, no MF-ing success

...Installed the software that came with the "ps" and it seemed "somewhat" straight forward but darn-it, again while everything was connected properly, and i reconnected the computer as "normally", i had no internet access with that computer!...It seems that whatever i do, the f'ing thing changes the ip settings of my net adapter and kills the internet of that computer. 

...i went to teh computer i am currently using in the other room and found no printers visible and to be expected. When going through "Micocraps'' configuration to add a printer, it asks me for a name which i had given the computer and says it cannot find it or similar, and i am done right there!

...while the "ps" was connected to the "config computer" (that loses it's net capabilities when i follow directions), the software that i installed for the "ps" had a button on it that said "print a test page" and it did. However, trying to connect to it any other ways is a lost cause.

...what if I connected the printer to the "ps", the ps via cat 5 to the wireless router (which i hate to do), would i have the same troubles or what?


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Sep 28, 2014)

The print server most likely needs to be assigned an IP address that fits with the rest of your network. Once it's configured correctly you shouldn't have any issues connecting to the internet.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 28, 2014)

voyagerfan99 said:


> The print server most likely needs to be assigned an IP address that fits with the rest of your network. Once it's configured correctly you shouldn't have any issues connecting to the internet.


Exactly.

Mail Man, the issue sounds like your print server already has a static IP which is set to a different network than your home network.  So when you plug it in, it won't work unless you change it to match your network settings.

Tell us what the IP address is that you get when connected to DHCP, then we can tell you what you should change it to.


----------



## Da Mail Man (Sep 28, 2014)

voyagerfan99 said:


> The print server most likely needs to be assigned an IP address that fits with the rest of your network. Once it's configured correctly you shouldn't have any issues connecting to the internet.



*************************

The print server most likely needs to be assigned an IP address that fits with the rest of your network.
*MAN, AM I STRESSED...I AM NOT TO FAR FROM PUTTING THE PS ON EBAY!...I HAVE ALREADY CHANGED AT THE START, THE IP OF THE WIRED ROUTER TO ".177" TO GET IT OUT OF THE WAY SO TO SPEAK.*

 Once it's configured correctly you shouldn't have any issues connecting to the internet. 
*HOWEVER, THE BUZZ WORD IN ALL THIS IS "CORRECTLY"! I HAD A "STRESSED" THOUGHT THAT I COULD FOR SOME ODD REASON, CONNECT THE PRINTER TO THE WIRELESS ROUTER BUT, WHAT THE HECK GOOD WILL THAT DO?....I HAVE TO RUN THIS THROUGH TCIP AND FROM ANOTHER LOCATION IN MY RESIDENCE....SOME OF THE VIDEOS I HAVE SEEN SPEAK OF WIRELESS PRINTERS OR, HAVE AN OPERATING SYSTEM OTHER THAN XP PRO.*


----------



## Da Mail Man (Sep 28, 2014)

WRXGuy1 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Mail Man, the issue sounds like your print server already has a static IP which is set to a different network than your home network.  So when you plug it in, it won't work unless you change it to match your network settings.
> 
> Tell us what the IP address is that you get when connected to DHCP, then we can tell you what you should change it to.



*******************

Exactly.

Mail Man, the issue sounds like your print server already has a static IP which is set to a different network than your home network.
*I HAVE THE ABILITY W/IN THE PROGRAM FOR THE PS TO ASSIGN ANY IP I WANT AND SO I DID...PRINT REQUEST ROUTING TO/FROM/FINDING IT WITH MY OTHER COMPUTER IS ANOTHER ISSUE.
*
 So when you plug it in, it won't work unless you change it to match your network settings.
*I HAVE AN IP FOR THE WIRED ROUTER, I HAVE ASSIGNED AN IP ADDRESS FOR THE PS THAT I ASSIGNED THROUGH THE PS SOFTWARE, I DON'T KNOW ANYTHING MORE ABOUT SETTING THAT UP THROUGH THE WIRED ROUTER AND REMEMBER, EVERY TIME I ATTEMPT TO DO THIS WITH MY "CONFIG" COMPUTER I LOSE INTERNET ACCESS WITH THAT COMPUTER! (PS USB PORT TO PRINTER USB, CAT5 FROM PS TO WIRED ROUTER. THIS IS HOW THEY WANT THE CONFIGURATION SET UP. AFTER THAT, I REMOVE THE CAT5 CABLE AND RECONNECT IT TO THE WIRED ROUTER AND THAT IS WHEN I HAVE NO NET ACCESS).*

Tell us what the IP address is that you get when connected to DHCP, then we can tell you what you should change it to. 
*THE WIRED ROUTER ACCESS WAS CHANGED FROM THE DEFAULT 192.168.1.1 TO 192.168.1. 177. THIS DHCP ISSUE IS A MYSTERY TO ME!*


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Sep 28, 2014)

Why did you change the router to .177? You should make it easy and keep it at 192.168.1.1 and assign the print server to 192.168.1.177 instead.


----------



## Da Mail Man (Sep 28, 2014)

voyagerfan99 said:


> Why did you change the router to .177? You should make it easy and keep it at 192.168.1.1 and assign the print server to 192.168.1.177 instead.



*****************

....to get it as far away from anything i could possibly use or to be assigned.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Sep 28, 2014)

A general rule of thumb is to keep your gateway at the 1 address. The second router, the wireless one I believe, should be something like 192.168.1.2 (again to keep things simple). Then you can make the print server 192.168.1.3. If you just randomly assign stuff, you're just going to have a cluster of a network and it'll be a pain in the ass to work with if you need to down the road.


----------



## Da Mail Man (Sep 29, 2014)

A general rule of thumb is to keep your gateway at the 1 address. 
however, not the rule of law. *LIKE I SAID, SINCE MOST OF THE "ITEMS" I HAVE EVER SEEN INSTALLED, THE IP'S START LOW AND THUSLY, THAT IS WHY I MOVED/CHANGED THE IP OF THE ROUTER "AT THE END OF THE HIGHWAY" AND TO BE SURE IT IS OUT OF THE WAY SO-TO-SPEAK.
*

The second router, the wireless one I believe, should be something like 192.168.1.2 (again to keep things simple). 
*NOT GONNA MESS WITH THAT 9AS FAR AS GETTING A PRINTER TO IT) ALTHOUGH, I AM NOT SURE WHAT THAT IP ADDRESS IS AT THIS WRITING - MAY BE 192.168.1.10 OR SIMILAR BUT, I KNOW IS NOT CONFLICTING.*

Then you can make the print server 192.168.1.3. 
*1ST) I HAVE TO GET THE IP OF THE WIRELESS ROUTER TO PLAY IT SAFE. 2ND), WHAT I NEED TO KNOW IS *HOW* TO GET THE IP OF THE PRINT SERVER (PS) SO I WILL HAVE THAT IN HAND.*

If you just randomly assign stuff, you're just going to have a cluster of a network and it'll be a pain in the ass to work with if you need to down the road. 
*I AM NOT NECESSARILY DOING THAT. I HAVE THE WIRED ROUTERS' IP, I HAVE (BUT JUST NOW FORGOT) THE IP ADDRESS OF THE WIRELESS ROUTER, AND NOW I NEED TO KNOW HOW AND WHERE TO LOOK FOR THE IP OF THE PRINT SERVER. THEN AFTER THAT, HOW TO GET MY COMPUTER IN THE OTHER ROOM (THIS ONE WITH XP) TO ACCESS THAT COMPUTER TO PRINT.*


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Sep 29, 2014)

Da Mail Man said:


> *LIKE I SAID, SINCE MOST OF THE "ITEMS" I HAVE EVER SEEN INSTALLED, THE IP'S START LOW AND THUSLY, THAT IS WHY I MOVED/CHANGED THE IP OF THE ROUTER "AT THE END OF THE HIGHWAY" AND TO BE SURE IT IS OUT OF THE WAY SO-TO-SPEAK.
> *



That's just stupid. The router is the most important part of the network, so putting it "out of the way" doesn't help. But if you want to do it that way and make things hard, that's totally up to you.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 29, 2014)

Da Mail Man said:


> I HAVE ASSIGNED AN IP ADDRESS FOR THE PS THAT I ASSIGNED THROUGH THE PS SOFTWARE





Da Mail Man said:


> NOW I NEED TO KNOW HOW AND WHERE TO LOOK FOR THE IP OF THE PRINT SERVER.


Which is it?  Did you assign it or or not?

Voyagerfan is 100% correct.  Do not use .177 as your router IP.  Keep it as 192.168.1.1, and set your other network hardware like your wireless router at 192.168.1.2, and the print server at say 192.168.1.3.  Most consumer routers start the DHCP pool at 10 or 100, so DHCP addresses would most likely start at 192.168.1.10 or 192.168.1.100.  Setting your router to .177 is a very bad thing to do, now you have it in the DHCP pool.


----------



## Da Mail Man (Sep 29, 2014)

voyagerfan99 said:


> That's just stupid. The router is the most important part of the network, so putting it "out of the way" doesn't help. But if you want to do it that way and make things hard, that's totally up to you.




*********************

*..It should not matter what the ip address is as long as it is not in conflict with any other ip! Knowing the ip and being sure it is not in conflict with another ip is not making it difficult at all!*


----------



## Da Mail Man (Sep 29, 2014)

WRXGuy1 said:


> Which is it?  Did you assign it or or not?
> 
> Voyagerfan is 100% correct.  Do not use .177 as your router IP.  Keep it as 192.168.1.1, and set your other network hardware like your wireless router at 192.168.1.2, and the print server at say 192.168.1.3.  Most consumer routers start the DHCP pool at 10 or 100, so DHCP addresses would most likely start at 192.168.1.10 or 192.168.1.100.  Setting your router to .177 is a very bad thing to do, now you have it in the DHCP pool.



*************************
1) i have assigned an address to the wireless router (.103). no problem here!

2) i have the address to the WIRED router as previously stated.

3) i had and address and can assign an address through the PS software to anything i want.

4) when i did all this, and connected the cat5 cable to the WIRED ROUTER with tcp-ip "enabled" so to speak, i went into the other room and tried to determine how to access the printer from this computer. 

5) It did not show any computers connected. BOTH computers have share printer/files enabled (printer/file sharing). 

6) I gave the print server a name and wrote it down. when i went through the add-a-printer crapola, that was a dead end.*


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Sep 29, 2014)

Normally when using a print server, the printer is connected to the print server, not the computer.


----------



## Da Mail Man (Sep 29, 2014)

voyagerfan99 said:


> Normally when using a print server, the printer is connected to the print server, not the computer.



*****************

oops!.....my mis typing!..........

1) PRINTER IS CONNECTED TO PS VIA USB CABLE TO USB PORT,

2) POWER SUPPLY IS CONNECTED TO THE PS IN THE PRESCRIBED MANNER, 

3) PRINT SERVER IS CONNECTED TO THE WIRED ROUTER VIA CAT 5 CABLE.

*


----------



## johnb35 (Sep 29, 2014)

Ever thought of buying a wireless printer?  Wouldn't even need to hook up the print server.


----------



## Da Mail Man (Sep 29, 2014)

johnb35 said:


> Ever thought of buying a wireless printer?  Wouldn't even need to hook up the print server.



*************

nope....I have a perfectly good printer here.*


----------



## Geoff (Sep 29, 2014)

Da Mail Man said:


> *************
> 
> nope....I have a perfectly good printer here.*


One could argue that with all the countless hours you've spent trying to get it to work, as well as on this forum trying get help, you would be better off either replacing your router with a new wireless router that has an integrated print server, or buy a wireless printer.  Unless you don't find your time valuable.


----------



## Da Mail Man (Sep 29, 2014)

One could argue that with all the countless hours you've spent trying to get it to work, as well as on this forum trying get help, you would be better off either replacing your router with a new wireless router that has an integrated print server, or buy a wireless printer. Unless you don't find your time valuable.

****************************

....what is this? - whack me around week? As i see it, there is no argument in that, i have a perfectly good and working laser printer and routers that don't need to be replaced. 

...Also, the countless hours as you have penned it, although rather long, is a learning experience for me. What's the old saying? - Give a man a fish and he eats for a day, Teach a man to fish and he eats for a lifetime.
*


----------



## Geoff (Sep 29, 2014)

Da Mail Man said:


> One could argue that with all the countless hours you've spent trying to get it to work, as well as on this forum trying get help, you would be better off either replacing your router with a new wireless router that has an integrated print server, or buy a wireless printer. Unless you don't find your time valuable.
> 
> ****************************
> 
> ...


Except we are trying to teach you, but you are not willing to do as we are suggesting.  We tell you that you should change the IP of your routers and print server, but you insist on using an IP that is in the DHCP pool which is bound to cause issues at some point.

When we ask you a question, you give us a very round about response which usually doesn't answer our question.  We tell you to connect your print server to your computer directly using the IP's in the manual, yet you go ahead and change your router IP for some reason.

There's a time when enough is enough.  I wish you the best of luck in getting your print server working.


----------



## Da Mail Man (Sep 29, 2014)

Except we are trying to teach you, but you are not willing to do as we are suggesting.
*WRONG!..I FIGURED IT WOULD COME TO THIS! "PEOPLE" ARE MAKING A BIG ISSUE OUT OF WHAT I SET THE IP TO IN THESE ROUTERS AND I HAVE THEM SET THAT THEY ARE IN RANGE BUT SHOULD MAKE NO DIFFERENCE SETTING THEM TO "YOURS" OR MINE AS LONG AS THERE ARE NO CONFLICTS.*

 We tell you that you should change the IP of your routers and print server, but you insist on using an IP that is in the DHCP pool which is bound to cause issues at some point.
*SEE ABOVE*

When we ask you a question, you give us a very round about response which usually doesn't answer our question.
*ROUND ABOUT RESPONSE?..ARE YOU CRAZY!??? I APPLY MY RESPONSE IN THE MOST ELEMENTARY FASHION I CAN AND I BREAK IT DOWN INTO NUMBERED LINES.*

We tell you to connect your print server to your computer directly using the IP's in the manual,
*AND I HAVE INDICATED THAT I HAVE DONE THAT AND IT FAILED TO WORK. IN FACT, IT ALSO CAUSED HARM TO THE CONFIG COMPUTER BY KILLING IT'S INTERNET ACCESS AND NOBODY HAS ADDRESSED THAT EITHER YET ALONE HOW TO DETERMINE AND FIND (FOR EXAMPLE) THE IP OF THE PRINTER/PRINT SERVER!*

 yet you go ahead and change your router IP for some reason.
*ASKED AND ANSWERED IN AN ABOVE RESPONSE! WHY ARE YOU HAVING A TANTRUM ABOUT THIS? THERE ARE NO CONFLICTS AND NOTHING IS OUT OF RANGE!*

There's a time when enough is enough. I wish you the best of luck in getting your print server working.
*YOU MAY "TAKE YOUR BALL AND GO HOME" BECAUSE, THERE IS MORE THAN ONE IP ADDRESS THAT WILL WORK WITH THIS EQUIPMENT AS INDICATED ABOVE. GOOD LUCK TO YOU - YOUR COLORS ARE SHOWING.*
__________________


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Sep 29, 2014)

Call Geeksquad and have them come set it up for you


----------



## Da Mail Man (Sep 29, 2014)

.......all for 1 and 1 for all....


----------



## johnb35 (Sep 29, 2014)

voyagerfan99 said:


> Call Geeksquad and have them come set it up for you



That will be $299 please payable in advance.  They rape people over the coals.


----------



## Da Mail Man (Sep 29, 2014)

johnb35 said:


> That will be $299 please payable in advance.  They rape people over the coals.



************************

...step away from that bag of glue you are huffing!
*


----------



## Da Mail Man (Sep 29, 2014)

*UPDATE;*

*I am NOT sure how I got this to work but, somehow I did*...BEATS ME....

......I re-set PS software interface and went to the remote (this one) computer "add a printer", etc  and now it is working. Found the printer port, IP (my assigned ip by the way!, and it works.


----------

